
New WebOS launches - Desktop On Demand - domp
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/desktop_on_demand.php
======
jamongkad
Awesome I was always fascinated with this type of application. Not for
monetary means but rather how can one leverage his/her personal effects on a
web based OS. What are the ramifications for someone using this kind of
system? Who would it appeal to? and is this something people will pay for? How
useful would this be? I think this is a interesting study in itself.

